# Surefire LX1 Prototype



## Espionage Studio (Aug 31, 2014)

I saw this on eBay awhile back, it was for sale then pulled, and for sale then pulled a couple times and re-listed. It was originally listed as a "*Surefire E1L Outdoorsman Flashlight- K.X1 head O.D. green" 
*I was hoping to jump on it thinking maybe nobody would look close enough to see what it really was, but it appears to have been pulled before the auction ended. I would be curious to know if any of the big SF collectors on here got it, or have another LX1 prototype. I remember all the hype and anticipation around the LX1 back in the day when the LX2 was new and everyone was waiting for the LX1 and it never made it to production. I just thought this was interesting and thought I would share :candle:


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Aug 31, 2014)

Saw that one too and someone was a lucky individual to get it. Would have been nice if SF actually came through and produced that one and I'm still not sure as to why they didn't? I'm sure they would have sold a ton of them.
instead, we have to settle for these...


----------



## AR_Shorty (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow! Look at that serial number!


----------



## Espionage Studio (Sep 1, 2014)

Dirty wage guy, I'm not certain someone got it...I kept watching it each time it was re-listed and at some point it just went  I suppose some lucky buyer got it, perhaps the seller realized what he had and kept it, or someone contacted them via PM and he sold it on the side. Would like to see someone make an LX1 out of that body, with an LX2 head and tail :naughty:


----------



## skyfire (Sep 3, 2014)

i saw that auction, it looked suspicious to me.
i didnt follow it, so had no idea it was being pulled and such. it could be that its a counterfeit product.

there was a brand called firekylin i think, and they made some lights that resembled the LX2.


----------



## luisma (Jan 18, 2015)

Espionage Studio said:


> I saw this on eBay awhile back, it was for sale then pulled, and for sale then pulled a couple times and re-listed. It was originally listed as a "*Surefire E1L Outdoorsman Flashlight- K.X1 head O.D. green"
> *I was hoping to jump on it thinking maybe nobody would look close enough to see what it really was, but it appears to have been pulled before the auction ended. I would be curious to know if any of the big SF collectors on here got it, or have another LX1 prototype. I remember all the hype and anticipation around the LX1 back in the day when the LX2 was new and everyone was waiting for the LX1 and it never made it to production. I just thought this was interesting and thought I would share :candle:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jan 19, 2015)

score dude! Can't wait to see it put together.


----------



## RedLED (Jan 24, 2015)

Truthfully, the LX1, may have kept me from buying all my McGiz lights since I would have bought so many LX1's, I could not have justified going into custom lights.

When I came to this forum I did not want to get into custom lights as custom knives were a let down. However, I did get taken by custom lights, and custom lights are far and above better than any custom knives. Plus the makers of custom lights are sane, not crazy liars and no custom lights here, as far as I know, are used by Navy Seals, thank God!

So, I guess I should be glad the LX1 never came into production, and I doubt (Now hope), it ever will.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2015)

I still think an LX1, heaven forbid with a choice of optic or reflector, would have sold like hotcakes. Wait a minute, any single cell SF with that same choice would probably be a hit...  Just my two cents...

Luisma- This was a nice catch, I followed the auction carefully. Congrats.


----------



## Mark Yan (Feb 9, 2015)

surefire is very smart one.


----------

